# Quick & Easy NO-BAKE Halloween Treats



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Chocolate Ghost Cakes*








10 servings.

1/2 (12-oz.) container ready-to-spread white frosting
1 (11-oz.) package cream-filled chocolate cake squares (Little Debbies)
1 (0.68-oz.) tube black decorating gel

Microwave frosting in a microwave-safe bowl at HIGH 30 seconds to 1 minute or until melted; stir until smooth. Let stand 2 minutes.

Place 1 cup melted frosting in a gallon-size zip-top plastic bag. (Do not seal.) Snip 1 corner of bag to make a small hole. Pipe frosting onto each cake square in the shape of a ghost, adding remaining frosting to bag as needed. Pipe 2 dots on each cake using black gel to form eyes.


*NUTTER BUTTER Ghosts*








1 pound white candy coating, coarsely chopped
1 package Nutter Butter peanut butter cookies
miniature semisweet chocolate chips

Directions
In a microwave-safe bowl, melt candy coating, stirring occasionally. Dip cookies into coating, covering completely. Place on waxed paper.
Brush ends with a pastry brush dipped in coating where fingers touched cookies. While coating is still warm, place two chips on each cookie for eyes. Let stand until set. Store in an airtight container. 
Makes about 3 dozen.

*Chocolate Tombstone Cups*
View attachment 163199

2 cups cold milk
1 4-serving size package instant chocolate pudding
8 oz. frozen whipped topping (Cool Whip)- thawed
1 cup crushed sandwich cookies (Oreos)
1 package of Pepperidge Farms Milano Cookies

Whisk together milk and instant pudding for two minutes, until pudding is completely dissolved and. Let stand 5 minutes to thicken.

Stir in frozen whipped topping. Spoon into 10 cups;
Chill.

When ready to serve, press Milano cookie into pudding, sticking out like a tombstone, cover top of pudding with crushed oreos, to simulate dirt. 

You can also embellish your grave-sites with other decorations like, M&Ms, Gummi Worms, candy corn pumpkins, etc. Makes 10 servings.


----------

